# Driverless beer truck makes successful delivery Colorado.



## ubercharlie (Sep 14, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/driverless-beer-run-bud-makes-040332117.html


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Truck drivers must not be happy


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

ubercharlie said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/driverless-beer-run-bud-makes-040332117.html


"Otto, a subsidiary of Uber" WTF LOL I HOPE THIS CRASHES AND BURNS NOW


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ubercharlie said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/driverless-beer-run-bud-makes-040332117.html


Oh ,I am sure Robot Beer Trucks will do just fine . . . . .
Humming " We don't need another Hero"- Tina Turner


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fondly remember beer being delivered by railcar in my youth,and how many cases it took to fill up a stretch Ford Econoline 3/4 ton van . . ..( see what happens in a state that gave 15 year olds drivers licenses ?)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Fondly remember beer being delivered by railcar in my youth,and how many cases it took to fill up a stretch Ford Econoline 3/4 ton van . . ..


Took about 3 van loads to fill up a garage . . .


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Waste of technology! What I really need is a robot that gets me beers while I'm on the couch...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Waste of technology! What I really need a robot that gets me beers while I'm on the couch...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Also,remote control fridge.
Beer and a Sandwich !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Not as pretty,the Keg-A-Bot delivers a whole keg.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Also chineese waitress robots.
Japanese hotel run by robots.
Japanese sex robots.
We are doomed.
Unless we can figure out how to give the Japanese sex robots S.T.D.'S, the Rich will kill us all !


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> "Otto, a subsidiary of Uber" WTF LOL I HOPE THIS CRASHES AND BURNS NOW


Please let me unload it first!
I'll bring the matches, but wasting beer is not on my "to do" list at any time.


----------



## JoeChargersfan (Aug 8, 2016)

Yah, make everything robots. Wait how are we going to buy the beer when robots has everyone's jobs.................


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

JoeChargersfan said:


> Yah, make everything robots. Wait how are we going to buy the beer when robots has everyone's jobs.................


Who's talking about buying? 
I'm up for beerjacking!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Who's talking about buying?
> I'm up for beerjacking!


Highest rate of truck jacking occurs on Fridays. Canada looses more freight than America. A lot of truck jacking are never reported. An 18 wheeler load of beer can be worth $180,000.00. So statistically Wed. Is the lowest incidence of truck hijackings. I say we knock over the beer truck on Wed.
Food & beverage are the biggest loss in America . electronics are 3rd.
So we need a reefer full of beef steaks to go with the beer.


----------



## Rustyshackelford (May 8, 2015)

In truth, Uber's self-driving truck completed the trip in the dead of night, when traffic would be light. The truck wasn't driving directly behind Colorado drivers, but was tucked in a convoy of seven vehicles that closely watched it. Officials were prepared to abort the test at any moment.

It's possible that within 10 years self-driving trucks will still be quite limited. Flying cars are an even bigger challenge, and fewer people are working to make them a reality.

http://money.cnn.com/2016/10/27/technology/uber-flying-car/index.html?category=technology


----------



## Rustyshackelford (May 8, 2015)

Yet all the pictures Uber posted were in daylight. Truth is it was dead of night with over 7 police escorts clearing any traffic ahead. 

Why? So Uber can show investors the headlines and milk them for even more money. 

Uber will end up being the biggest Ponzi scheme we will see in our history.


----------



## Beritknight (Feb 18, 2016)

Rustyshackelford said:


> In truth, Uber's self-driving truck completed the trip in the dead of night, when traffic would be light. The truck wasn't driving directly behind Colorado drivers, but was tucked in a convoy of seven vehicles that closely watched it.


Do you have a source for that? All the pictures show daylight. I've read three different stories about this trip now and they've all only mentioned one police car behind the truck, and none have mentioned it being a late night run. I'd love to know where you're getting this information.


----------



## Rustyshackelford (May 8, 2015)

Beritknight said:


> Do you have a source for that? All the pictures show daylight. I've read three different stories about this trip now and they've all only mentioned one police car behind the truck, and none have mentioned it being a late night run. I'd love to know where you're getting this information.


The link is on the bottom of my post. Read it through


----------



## Beritknight (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh, so it is. I only read the first few paragraphs of flying car stuff. 

So what's the deal with all the video footage they released then? Was that faked? Or from a different test?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I've never thought about jacking these trucks but if there comes a point where there is no driver you could just walk in front of the truck and it will stop. Then your friends just raid the trailer while you stand there or better yet just unhook the trailer and watch it drive off


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TBone said:


> I've never thought about jacking these trucks but if there comes a point where there is no driver you could just walk in front of the truck and it will stop. Then your friends just raid the trailer while you stand there or better yet just unhook the trailer and watch it drive off


Please forward proposed schedule for incorporation in my calendar.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

hung said:


> Truck drivers must not be happy


They are also in denial.



Rustyshackelford said:


> In truth, Uber's self-driving truck completed the trip in the dead of night, when traffic would be light. The truck wasn't driving directly behind Colorado drivers, but was tucked in a convoy of seven vehicles that closely watched it. Officials were prepared to abort the test at any moment.


Yes, but what's your point? That in a early live test they should have just set it loose?



Rustyshackelford said:


> It's possible that within 10 years self-driving trucks will still be quite limited.


Possible, but not probable. They are in the end game and there is too much money at stake.



Rustyshackelford said:


> Flying cars are an even bigger challenge, and fewer people are working to make them a reality.


Why would they be before we even have SDCs?



Rustyshackelford said:


> Yet all the pictures Uber posted were in daylight. Truth is it was dead of night with over 7 police escorts clearing any traffic ahead.


Where did you get "with over 7 police escorts clearing any traffic ahead"?


----------



## Rustyshackelford (May 8, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> They are also in denial.
> 
> Yes, but what's your point? That in a early live test they should have just set it loose?
> 
> ...


This was a quote from the article I posted the link to. Or is reading beyond your comprehension.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Rustyshackelford said:


> This was a quote from the article I posted the link to. Or is reading beyond your comprehension.


What was?


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Who unloads the truck? Those kegs don't roll off the back of the truck into the bars and restaurants now do they.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> Who unloads the truck? Those kegs don't roll off the back of the truck into the bars and restaurants now do they.


People, for now.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Waste of technology! What I really need is a robot that gets me beers while I'm on the couch...


That's called a wife.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

We live in a simulation controled by the elite.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> That's called a wife.


That may well be your last post on here, if it gets back to the boss!
I get my own beers - wife used to drink half of them in the delivery phase, but at least now she's been conditioned to buying the stuff.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ubercharlie said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/driverless-beer-run-bud-makes-040332117.html


Now there's a hack waiting to happen !


----------

